# Patriot Nurse How to beat the Flu



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Just thought I would post her....


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I keep a window in the bedroom open 24/7, my Grandmother got in me the habit ... lol Looks like Grams was right, good air flow is good for the body and soul.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

5 Natural Tips for Protecting Your Family during Flu season
1) Cut out dairy when you are mucus-y
2) Go to bed early and sleep well (You're welcome)
3) Open those windows (VENTILATE baby!)
4) Wash your hands....again, and again.
5) Wipe surfaces (esp doorknobs, faucets, etc) with vinegar

I know I know we all know but I still want to post it....:flower:


----------

